# light question



## tallslim (Oct 10, 2006)

will a hps buld degrade after so much time of use, or does it keep its lumen output that it had when brand new?


----------



## Strangelos (Oct 10, 2006)

*High Pressure Sodium bulbs have a rated life of 24,000 hours.  One year is 8,760 hours.  It is, however, suggested that people using HPS bulbs for growing plants should replace their bulb after about 18 months of use.  This ensures your bulb is emitting the maximum amount of light it can before the lamp begins to degrade and emit less light.*


----------



## tallslim (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks alot.  thats what i thought


----------

